# know any good metal or rock?



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

well i know Lamb Of God,In Flames,Slipknot,Korn,Alter Bridge.

and i still cant get enough!

is there any more bands like that?


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

(-.-)


----------



## Veedway (Jun 23, 2008)

Try those:
>Van Halen
>Iron Maiden
>Nightwish
>Papa Roach
>Lordi
>Blind Guardian
>Hammerfall
>Apocalyptica (Though this one is a bit different from the others )


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

ok
i just got another one
MetsatÃ¶ll
not a big fan but worth listening to


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

wow lordi isnt bad for an finnish band xD


----------



## Slayn (Jun 23, 2008)

I know tons of soft rock and 80's if you want any of that.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

hmm
soft'?
well im more in to the heavy rock
for example
In Flames - Vacuum


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> well i know Lamb Of God,In Flames,Slipknot,Korn,Alter Bridge.



If that envelopes your entire "metal" library, then I'm sorry for your ears.

/Music snob.


----------



## Merriss (Jun 23, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## chamo (Jun 23, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> hmm
> soft'?
> well im more in to the heavy rock
> for example
> In Flames - Vacuum



You might like Passenger, Anders FridÃ©n's side project
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jjCmucISLQ

A song by Caliban starring Anders FridÃ©n
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr0f1d4erP0

Soilwork
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2-qa-e_SJk

Dark Tranquillity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZCjn1IHuvI

At the Gates
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYR7a25LXas


----------



## chamo (Jun 23, 2008)

Aden said:


> If that envelopes your entire "metal" library, then I'm sorry for your ears.
> 
> /Music snob.



Gotta love self proclaimed metal elitists :>


----------



## StormSong (Jun 23, 2008)

Go and download some Nightwish.

Then come back and we'll talk.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

Aden said:


> If that envelopes your entire "metal" library, then I'm sorry for your ears.
> 
> /Music snob.


 

hey thanks for worrying how i hear and stuff xD


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 23, 2008)

Machine Head! <--- Brilliant band
Pain
Three Days Grace
Thousand Foot Krutch
Fightstar
Paradise Lost
The Used
Metallica
StainD
Seether
Alice In Chains
Avenged Sevenfold
Bullet For My Valentine
Dream Theatre
Demon Hunter
Flyleaf
Disturbed
Dope
Black Sabbath
Finntroll
Pantera
Stone Sour
Rob Zombie
System Of A Down
Strapping Young Lad / Devin Townsend
Trivium
Lost Prophets

Hope that expands your list a bit ^^


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

StormSong said:


> Go and download some Nightwish.
> 
> Then come back and we'll talk.


 
lol
im not really into rock or metal bands that have girls as singers
or if have they have to be heavy


----------



## chamo (Jun 23, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> lol
> im not really into rock or metal bands that have girls as singers
> or if have they have to be heavy



Arch Enemy, the singer is a female 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0v_fsx-pmQ


----------



## Krugg (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally I mistook Angela Gossow (lead of ArchEnemy) for a guy and Dani Filth (lead of Cradle of Filth) for a girl. :\


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

lol
her music is like she is trying to impress other whit her big voice xD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

Well i mean dragonforce are speed/power metal and are not too bad they differently ain't heavy though XD


----------



## zaal (Jun 23, 2008)

You might not like Septic Flesh, Nadja, Sunn O))), Intronaut, Neurosis, Burzum, Benighted or Drudkh since they're all pop bands.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 23, 2008)

metal definitely.

Drowning pool

Metallica

Slayer

Megadeth

Static-X

7th Heaven


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 24, 2008)

oh man
they are all good but
my computer is running low in space xD


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 24, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> well i know Lamb Of God,In Flames,Slipknot,Korn,Alter Bridge.



If you like Alter Bridge, you'll probably like stuff from Creed, since AB is what's left of Creed after (effectively) the vocalist left and they added another member.

In general, I'm quite fond of Dragonforce and Coheed and Cambria.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 24, 2008)

ok 

thanks for the band names everyone


----------



## Fallenmink (Jun 24, 2008)

Opeth and Rammstein, everything else was already mentioned.


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 24, 2008)

I like both, though I love metal much more, as you can see by the following list:

Metallica
Black Sabbath
Megadeth
Slayer
Anthrax
Pantera
Sodom
Judas Priest
Iron Maiden
Candlemass
Dream Theater
Blind Guardian
Nightwish
Rammstein
Eisbrecher
Megaherz
Oomph!

Okay, those last four were more Industrial, but whatever.

(great feth, I have a lot of time on my hands)


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 24, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Coheed and Cambria.



Coheed rule!
Saw them live in January at the Kerrang! Tour, front row and about 4 feet from the stage. Actually awesome.


----------



## zaal (Jun 25, 2008)

Where's Shane O))) when he's needed


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 25, 2008)

oh man
i ditint know there is so many good talents out there!


----------



## Xephier (Jun 25, 2008)

zaal said:


> Where's Shane O))) when he's needed



I dont get what you're saying, but that's my name irl, so, I was kinda 'wtf?' when i read this. but on the topic of the thread, SAMMY HAGAR!  Look for the song called 'heavy metal'


----------



## WolfAngel (Jun 25, 2008)

This thread is now officially made of win...

Edit: How about Skillet?


----------



## Tudd (Jun 25, 2008)

What about The Doors? Or would I get my ass kicked bringing 'em up? 

Led Zeppelin, Jethro Tull, Rage Against The Machine, Audioslave, Bob Seger, Dire Straights, Deep Purple, Pink Floyd, Rush, Thin Lizzy, Steppenwolf, Savoy Brown, CCR, Linkin Park, The Who, The Animals, Aerosmith, AC/DC, Alice Cooper, Arctic Monkeys, Billy Talent, Captain Beefheart, David Bowie, Dream Theater, Dropkick Murphys, The Eagles, ELO, ELP, Foo Fighters, Grateful Dead, (I wish I had been alive to hear the wall of sound...) The Guess Who, Kasabian, King Crimson, Korn, Marilyn Manson, Mudvayne, Nine Inch Nails, Tool, Nirvana, Ozzy Osbourne, Black Sabbath As I Lay Dying, Children Of Bodom, Brown Brigade, Chimaira, Death, Fear My Thoughts? Pantera, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Pearl Jam, Protest The Hero, Rammstein, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Rob Zombie, The Rolling Stones...

Try some of those artists if you dare... Not all of that is what you're looking for, but it IS what you asked for.


----------



## Lambat (Jun 25, 2008)

oh yep!...

GWAR RULEZ!
WASP RULZ
NIGHTWISH (WITH TARJA) RULZ!
SEPULTURA RULZ!
KREATOR RULZ
OVERKILL RULZ!
MOTORHEAD RULZ!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 28, 2008)

Lambat said:


> NIGHTWISH (WITH TARJA) RULZ!



I find Anette's voice is a lot easier to listen to and she is better on stage as well... just my opinion...

Oh yeh, check out Interlock, they rule XD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DZZhrPecBM

(My best friend is the male lead singers little sister - awesome)


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

Atreyu if you like screemo


----------



## Aden (Jun 28, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Oh yeh, check out Interlock, they rule XD



Nice, I like it. Could use a little more instrumental emphasis, but pretty damn good.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 28, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> well i know Lamb Of God,In Flames,Slipknot,Korn,Alter Bridge.
> 
> and i still cant get enough!
> 
> is there any more bands like that?



Slipknot - *NOT METAL*

Lamb of God - Metalcore/Melodic death metal

In Flames - Modern rock nonsense. Not metal anymore (check their first two albums to hear the real IF)

Korn - *NOT METAL*. Even the band has said many times they are not metal!

Alter Bridge - Never heard of them

Click my FA page and then click the last.fm ( HERE ) to what _I_ think is good.

If you want some obvious listings to start off with....

*Death Metal:*
_Morbid Angel
Death
Obituary
Pestilence
Bolt Thrower
Nile
Vader
Amon Amarth
Cryptopsy_ (EXCEPT The Unspoken King)

*Black Metal:*
_Immortal
Darkthrone
Burzum
Impaled Nazarene
Carpathian Forest
Dark Funeral
Venom
Bathory
Mayhem_

Thrash Metal:
_Metallica_ (first four albums only)
_Kreator
Sodom
Destruction
Tankard
Exodus
Slayer
Overkill_

*Doom Metal:*
_Electric Wizard
Pentagram
Sleep
Bongzilla
Candlemass_

*Power Metal:*
_Dragonforce
Dragonland
Dragonhammer
Rhapsody of Fire
Hammerfall
Iced Earth
Blind Guardian
Helloween
Sonata Arctica
Edguy
Stratovarius
Gamma Ray
Avantasia_

*Heavy Metal:*
_Manilla Road
Iron Maiden
Manowar
Diamond Head
Judas Priest
MotÃ¶rhead
Megadeth
Saxon
Black Sabbath
Dio_


----------



## Nocturne (Jun 28, 2008)

I have to champion these bands, even though I mention them in every thread like this.

Intronaut - Awesome instense progressive metal

36 crazyfists - amazing amazing metal


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 29, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> 36 crazyfists - amazing amazing metal



They are nu-metal, unfortunately.


----------



## Nocturne (Jun 29, 2008)

mrchris said:


> They are nu-metal, unfortunately.



Maybe, but the genre doesn't matter so much for them because they are awesome.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 29, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Slipknot - *NOT METAL*
> Korn - *NOT METAL*. Even the band has said many times they are not metal!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tudd (Jun 29, 2008)

mrchris said:


> *Death Metal:*
> _Morbid Angel_
> _Death_
> _Obituary_
> ...


 
Death created Death Metal.


----------



## Aviiva (Jul 3, 2008)

Arch Enemy
Children of Bodom
InFlames
Soilwork
Darkest Hour (probably my favorite)
Threat Signal
Ill Nino
Lamb of god
Opeth


----------



## Horrorshow (Jul 3, 2008)

Few personal favorites are As Blood Runs Black, The Black Dahlia Murder, Job For a Cowboy, Neaera, and With Blood Comes Cleansing (who quite honestly are pretty terrible.)


----------



## Blue Eyed Devil (Jul 3, 2008)

Good metal? Not seeing much of it here.

Here you go.

Gorgoroth - Black Metal from Norway
Burzum - Nordic Nazi Satan Metal
Impetigo - Old school goregrind
County Medical Examiners - Awesome Goremetal that was started by 4 Coroners
Emperor - Black Metal
Regurgitate - Fucking Amazing Goregrind
Carcass- Grandfathers of Goregrind
Magrudergrind - Crazy Thrash Metal
Setherial -  Sweet Black Metal
Arc Of Vomit -  The only furry band that didn't suck. Awesome Furry Hategrind
Vaginal Jesus -  Brutal Hate Grind
Venom -  Grandfathers of Black Metal
Denak - Brazilian Goregrind
Filth - Sweet Thrash
Haemorrhage - Sludgey Grind Metal
Hyena Death Squad - Outlaw Hyena Scumrock
Artimus Pyledriver - Ass Kickin' Southern Rock
GG Allin - Was a FUCKING GOD

-Glitch Heiss


----------



## Kanic (Jul 4, 2008)

My fav bands with rock and metal probably are
Seether
Soil
Disturbed
Daughtry
Linkin Park
Biohazard
Anterior
Three Days Grace
Breaking Benjamin
Sevendust
Dirge
Spineshank
Papa Roach


----------



## Vore Writer (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd like to add on to mrchris's Doom Metal list:

Acid Bath
Confessor
Goatsnake
High on Fire
Doomsword, though they're more of a Viking Metal band with a Doom Metal sound.

And a couple of thrash metal bands to check out:

Testament
Lair of the Minotuar


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 5, 2008)

I give you...

Sonata Arctica.


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 5, 2008)

For me...

Madder Mortem 
The Missing
..
and thats all i have for metal.


----------



## TranzAndri and Co. (Jul 5, 2008)

NeoWyverdramon said:


> I give you...
> 
> Sonata Arctica.


 
Now there's good taste.

To add:
Blind Guardian
Nightwish
Disturbed
Kamelot
Rhapsody of Fire
Heavenly
Zeromancer

Oh, and for Rock, if you like Queen, try the commonly overlooked The Darkness. You might of heard their song "I Believe In A Thing Called Love".


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 6, 2008)

ITT pop rock and metal gets flamed in favor of obscure rock/metal


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 6, 2008)

muse


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 6, 2008)

Pomander said:


> Are you kidding me? The majority of stuff suggested by most people in this thread has been far from obscure. Beyond that, hardly any flaming has taken place.
> 
> ITT a lion Q_Qs




Sorry, for crappy metal.  My bad.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 6, 2008)

chimaira =3
http://youtube.com/watch?v=mzv7O9siFXY


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

Pomander said:


> Yaaaawn. Why don't you go cry some more to Modest Mouse.
> 
> And don't back to this thread until you have your hat on straight.



k, though I plan to go listen to some Iron Maiden or maybe watch The Wall.  Orrrr maybe some Death Cab for Cutie, Franz Ferdinand, or Arcade Fire.

Also, Yes I like Turisas:3

and lol caring to defend music you listen too, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 7, 2008)

I used to be all *METAL WOO \mm/*

but my tastes have become too broad now. I love rock just as much as my metal. Great music exists within many realms of music.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

Pomander said:


> I don't have to defend it. The music is so badical on its own right it defends itself.
> 
> pee ess ur sarcasm sux



k


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, this thread has yet to produce a single good band.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Wow, this thread has yet to produce a single good band.



Sup /b/rother.  I said the Floyd, but got ridiculed for it being well known.  D:


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> Sup /b/rother.  I said the Floyd, but got ridiculed for it being well known.  D:


But only obscure indie metal bands are trendy these days!!!  Also, Floyd is win.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> But only obscure indie metal bands are trendy these days!!!  Also, Floyd is win.



I think this thread needs some "Don't Fear the Reaper."


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> I think this thread needs some "Don't Fear the Reaper."


This thread needs more CHEEZBURGER METAL!!  Also, Blue Oyster Cult is awesome!!  Real men listen to classic rock.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv3y4ceOn1Q


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 7, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Maybe, but the genre doesn't matter so much for them because they are awesome.



xD



Pomander said:


> hardly any flaming has taken place.
> 
> ITT a lion Q_Qs



Is there any irony in this?



But some good stuff..

Iron Maiden
The Flaming Lips
Cake
My Chemical Romance
Sonata Arctica
Stratovarius
Edguy
Muse
Radiohead
Our Lady Peace

Some of that may be more pop-ish.. I don't care about my sub-sub-sub-genre definitions much anymore. But if it really bothers anyone, feel free to point it out.


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cake, Iron Maiden, Muse, Radiohead, and Our Lady Peace, are win!


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Cake, Iron Maiden, Muse, Radiohead, and Our Lady Peace, are win!




This needs some 2112 Overture and YYZ also.


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> This needs some 2112 Overture and YYZ also.


Rush in general is win.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Rush in general is win.



I'll leave with The Who and call it a night.


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

And I'll leave with Cream.  Eric Clapton rules your world, metal fags.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2008)

So much recommends, so little time...


----------



## Blue Eyed Devil (Jul 7, 2008)

Green Jelly rocks.


----------



## ReallyAwesomeCat (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Wow, this thread has yet to produce a single good band.



METALLICA

AMIDOINITRITE?


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 7, 2008)

Drudkh
Megadeth
Slayer
Iron Maiden
Ozzy Osbourne
Iron Butterfly
Black Sabbath
Immortal
Nile
Anthrax
Exodus
Morbid Angel
Vader

Cannibal Corpse
Carpathian Forest
Kreator
Throne of Katarsis
Napalm Death
Rush
Styx
The Berserker
S.O.D.
Black Dahlia Murder
Creedence Clearwater Revival
Michael Angelo Batio
Soylent Green
Alestorm
Primus
Bachman Turner Overdrive
Steppenwolf
Aerosmith
Pantera
Def Leppard
Death
Deicide
Led Zeppelin
Rammstein
AC/DC
Saturday Night Special
Judas Priest
Dismember


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

ReallyAwesomeCat said:


> METALLICA
> 
> AMIDOINITRITE?


Old or New Metallica.   GO!


thebeast76 said:


> Drudkh
> Megadeth
> Slayer
> Iron Maiden
> ...


Pretty good... I see some hope for you.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Old or New Metallica.   GO!



Eh, Metallica seems too mainstream now. I mean EVERYONE who likes rock or metal listens too it. It's too... Normal, I guess is the best way to describe it.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

ReallyAwesomeCat said:


> METALLICA
> 
> AMIDOINITRITE?



I loved St. Anger.  Top played song on my itunes ^__^


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Eh, Metallica seems too mainstream now. I mean EVERYONE who likes rock or metal listens too it. It's too... Normal, I guess is the best way to describe it.


Yeah, but did they grow up with it?  Old Metallic is the correct answer.  They are mainstream now, but back then, they rocked out.


Takun Lion said:


> I loved St. Anger.  Top played song on my itunes ^__^


Die in a fire, sir...


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah, but did they grow up with it?  Old Metallic is the correct answer.  They are mainstream now, but back then, they rocked out.



Oh, absolutely. 'Ride the Lightning' on a classic turntable is a true audioeuphoric experience that must be heard to be appreciated.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah, but did they grow up with it?  Old Metallic is the correct answer.  They are mainstream now, but back then, they rocked out.
> 
> Die in a fire, sir...



You know it was a great radio friendly hit that got them recognized by more people round the world.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess I used to think the same way, but how does the number of listeners effect the quality of music?

I can't stand a lot of what's really mainstream and popular, but only because I don't care much for pop, hiphop or whatever. If a favorite of mine became a regular radio hit though, it wouldn't change my opinion towards the band.

Most of the bands you put up there, Mr thebeast, rock though.


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Oh, absolutely. 'Ride the Lightning' on a classic turntable is a true audioeuphoric experience that must be heard to be appreciated.


Most things on a classic turntable are pure acoustic sex.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Most things on a classic turntable are pure acoustic sex.



If that's true, I own an audio brothel!


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> You know it was a great radio friendly hit that got them recognized by more people round the world.


I'm going to go away for a minute, and punch some babies, and then, I'll be back to tell you why you are the most evil, hateful misguided man I've ever met.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 7, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Most of the bands you put up there, Mr thebeast, rock



Thanks! The road to acoustic enlightenment is openness. Unless you're willing to give a band, a genre of music, or anything a shot, you squander your chances of finding music that connects with you.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 7, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Dismember



Can't bring up Dismember without mentioning Entombed's early work, "Left Hand Path" and "Clandestine" in particular. Best swedish death metal of all time. Sad that the genre's declined into a childish pissing contest over who can produce the fastest, most BROOTAL and generally shit sounding music ever.

Also Immolation are good.


----------



## Tachyon (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm surprised no-one's mentioned Deftones yet.

Also, I'm a big fan of Karnivool. Themata (only album to date) kicks so much arse; I just hope they release another album at some point in my lifetime.

I'll let someone else argue about what categories they fall into. All I know is I think they're awesome.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jul 7, 2008)

Paradise Lost is one of top 5 bands, I be seeing them soon as soon, August time any way!


----------



## Icestorm (Jul 8, 2008)

Hell yes dude. when you get chance to, go check these groups out..


Trivium
Machine Head
Dream Theater
Disturbed
Between The Buried And Me 
Opeth
In Flames
Testament
Iron Maiden
Shadows Fall 
Killswitch Engage
Old Metallica (84' thru 92')
Slayer
Exodus
Racer X (Paul Gilbert was in this band)
Paul Gilbert
Steve Vai
Porcupine Tree
Ayreon
Caliban
Rage 


just to name a few I'm into. lol,


----------



## wolfe97 (Jul 9, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> k, though I plan to go listen to some Iron Maiden or maybe watch The Wall.  Orrrr maybe some Death Cab for Cutie, Franz Ferdinand, or Arcade Fire.
> 
> Also, Yes I like Turisas:3
> 
> and lol caring to defend music you listen too, I was being sarcastic.



....ultimate nOObage....i mean really...can we say ultimatewannabeemoscenekid because thats DEFINATLY who those bands are directed at, with teh exception of iron maiden...who you DON'T deserve to listen to


----------



## thebeast76 (Aug 5, 2008)

Candlemass
Death
Deicide
Mayhem
Slayer
Alestorm
Megadeth
The Berzerker
Obtest
Immortal
Cannibal Corpse
Venom

Just to name a few


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Aug 6, 2008)

alright, metal - Children of Bodom, Archeon, Made of Hate, and much much more
Rock- if you want something that will truly make you believe that music can make ur head explode from awesomeness, listen to Dream Theater...its amazing (its genre is Progressive Rock)


----------



## saberpup (Aug 10, 2008)

their is megadeath,and then their is an alternitive band that does kinda heavy soundig songs called dropkick murphy its an irish/gaelic rock band


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 10, 2008)

wolfe97 said:


> ....ultimate nOObage....i mean really...can we say ultimatewannabeemoscenekid because thats DEFINATLY who those bands are directed at, with teh exception of iron maiden...who you DON'T deserve to listen to



I'm sorry, but why do you care so much what he listens to? Get over it, it's _music_.

@ Takun, I'm going to see Turisas live in October, it should be really good fun XD


----------



## Tudd (Aug 10, 2008)

wolfe97 said:


> ....ultimate nOObage....i mean really...can we say ultimatewannabeemoscenekid because thats DEFINATLY who those bands are directed at, with teh exception of iron maiden...who you DON'T deserve to listen to


 
So who created this "video" entitled "The Wall"?


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 12, 2008)

There's a fair share of furries here that do not know their rock or metal, often confusing pop punk and nu-metal for metal.

I would avoid the glam rock nonsense (Poison, Bon Jovi, Twisted Sister, etc) if possible.

Just saying I have a stronger knowledge of metal than most on this website.. :3

Some mainstream stuff is always the first thing people who want new music to check out before digging deeper underground to stuff like black metal.


----------



## Camisado (Aug 31, 2008)

Death Metal:
-Cannibal Corpse (I'm not a fan of them or the genre in general but I find their music amusing)

Melodic Death:
-Opeth (not a fan, but I like "The Grand Conjuration")

Metalcore:
-The Devil Wears Prada (The best metalcore band out there, imo)
-UnderOath
-All That Remains
-Killswitch Engage
-As I Lay Dying (I just like "94 Hours" ^^)


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2008)

Queensryche is all that you need to know.


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 31, 2008)

ReallyAwesomeCat said:


> METALLICA
> 
> AMIDOINITRITE?



A little late responding, but Metallica were never that great.


----------

